# Sweetwater 05-25-2013



## jrbowhuntr (May 20, 2013)

State Qualilfer
30 targets 15 know and 15 unknow.

When: Saturday 05,25,2013
Time: Sign up any time between 8am-3pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 3:00 you can shoot.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## DartonHunter101 (May 21, 2013)

I have Hunter or I definitly would be there. Always a great shoot


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2013)

I not made it out this year so as of now should be there.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 21, 2013)

Sweet, two 15 target ranges.


----------



## KillZone (May 21, 2013)

I'll be there !! I feel the need to stab some foam.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 21, 2013)

We will be there..


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (May 21, 2013)

So there not going to be regular classes like K 45? Don't know if everyone can judge yardage.


----------



## KillZone (May 21, 2013)

All classes are recognized just 30 targets like state will be. All known classes will be all known (k50 and k45 and i think novice )


----------



## Drill146 (May 21, 2013)

I will be making my first trip up to see yall this weekend. I am already qualified for state through DS Archery earlier this season. Can I just shoot for fun while the rest of my folks try to qualify?


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (May 21, 2013)

Thank's for clearing that up for me killzone. Jr and I was a little worried. We was'nt going to start judging till next season.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 22, 2013)

Drill146 said:


> I will be making my first trip up to see yall this weekend. I am already qualified for state through DS Archery earlier this season. Can I just shoot for fun while the rest of my folks try to qualify?



Yes you may.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

Idk if I'm goin to show up now. After the news of papa joe I prolly won't shoot anymore for the year.


----------



## watermedic (May 22, 2013)

That surely isn't what Joe Baker would want!

I believe that he would want us all out shooting instead of sitting around feeling sorry.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 22, 2013)

I say we all show because he will be there in spirit..It is hard to believe and adjust but God has his reasons im just glad l had a chance to know him.


----------



## solocam678 (May 22, 2013)

watermedic said:


> That surely isn't what Joe Baker would want!
> 
> I believe that he would want us all out shooting instead of sitting around feeling sorry.



Yep!


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2013)

We must shoot and I'm shooting from the blue stake. The senior pro novice. LOL. We love giving him a hard time about it and it didn't phase him a bit.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 22, 2013)

No it didn't. He just liked having that Hoyt in his hand, no matter how good or bad he shot he always had fun and everyone with him did as well.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 22, 2013)

D-Hunter "B" there and shoot your best.   Quitting is never the answer... Death is part of life's journey.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 23, 2013)

I'm doing what I can to rearrange my schedule around graduations and graduation parties to make it to Sweetwater and RBO this weekend to shoot in honor of Papa Joe. May each of us take time to enjoy what Papa Joe and all of us enjoy so much and not get so wrapped up in distractions that we forget the real pleasures. We're not promised tomorrow, it is what we make it. If we're to live each day to the fullest then we shouldn't fear the next. The one thing that has impressed me and my family since getting into competitive shooting a few years ago has been the family atmosphere that surrounds each venue that we attend, whether locally or nationally. It's amazing and inspiring and definitely not seen and experienced just anywhere. As a family we lost a great member in Papa Joe, but as a family we're all better having known him.

 for the Baker and Farmer familes


----------



## watermedic (May 23, 2013)

Great words there!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 23, 2013)

I willn't be able to make either services for Papa Joe so in his honor on both ranges Saturday target 15 will only have a blue stake, all will shoot from it.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 23, 2013)

Gonna try to be there 8ish. Got lots to work into the schedule for the day.


----------



## bull__dawgs (May 24, 2013)

Can we shoot the qualifier Saturday without being an ASA member? Not sure I'm going to be able to shoot the state, but if I can I will join ASA then.


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2013)

bull__dawgs said:


> Can we shoot the qualifier Saturday without being an ASA member? Not sure I'm going to be able to shoot the state, but if I can I will join ASA then.


Yes


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2013)

I will be shooting the senior pro nov. /  blue stake in honor of Papa Joe 8am


----------



## KillZone (May 25, 2013)

Great shoot and set up albert enjoyed it. Great group to shoot with chris,rc, james and barry.


----------



## solocam678 (May 25, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Great shoot and set up albert enjoyed it. Great group to shoot with chris,rc, james and barry.


Yessir...enjoyed it. Thankya for the shirt john.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 25, 2013)

Enjoyed it !  ..Great mix of shots. Papa Joe would've enjoyed it. Or maybe he did. At times I thought he was there. 
I'll post a few pics in another thread.


----------



## Drill146 (May 25, 2013)

Had a great time today. Finally met bowanna and shot with him today. Honestly any day I get to shoot a tourney with my dad is a great day.


----------

